# Sensor setup



## Colin41 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, I have just purchased the 'Eco Tech' Advanced Reptile Thermostat. The instructions say.....'as you will be trying to develope temp. gradients within the terrarium, determine which area you wish to control with the thermostat. In most instances placing the sensor in the middle, at the rear and just above the substrate is recommended'. Other articles have said to place the sensor beneath the hide. Where is a good spot to place the sensor.
I have attached a very rough image of what I have.
My thermometer is dual, so I can use that to keep a check on the temperatures of the middle and left side of the terrarium, leaving the thermostat sensor for the heated side? If that is right?
Can anyone help to give me an idea if the way I have the setup shown as correct please? Also which sensors should be beneath the substrate and which above and where?
I know this is a very muddled ask, but any assistance would be most appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------

